# Stop ota notification



## motcher41

Better way by RWNube:
Here is what should work:
Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
Find the line:
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1". 
Save the changes to the build.prop file.
Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.


----------



## lpjunior999

This is for stock, rooted roms? I haven't gotten an OTA notification on Tweakstock, but I wasn't sure how stock it had to be to get the notification.


----------



## motcher41

Yes you would need root access. Quite a few tweakstock users have got the notification since it is a stock rom only modified some.


----------



## stueycaster

I haven't got the notification. Do you think maybe it's because I'm on PB&JTime kernel with Ext4? Do you think I will get it? I plan on hanging onto what I have now. I like it too much to mess with it. The only change I've made is I now have the FP1 modem. I'm always looking for improved signal because of crappy signal where I work.


----------



## neyenlives

f-ing thanks, i have been telling this to bug off a couple days now......it had auto downloaded it, so i got rid of the zip file in cache too


----------



## ukrkoz

motcher41 said:


> If you don't want the ota right now and sick of the popup do this to fix it....go to system/etc/security and rename the otacerts.zip to otacerts.zip.bak it shouldn't ask you to dl the update anymore until u rename it back without the .bak
> If you have already downloaded the updated find it in the /cache directory and delete it as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


wisdom is great! now, dumm it it down for me. how do I get there? step by step, PLEASE? as I had re-stocked my phone, and the very moment I went back to tweakstock, I got OTA warning back.


----------



## dwitherell

motcher41 said:


> Yes you would need root access. Quite a few tweakstock users have got the notification since it is a stock rom only modified some.


Seems its happening to Eclipse users as well...


----------



## ick

Thanks for this. I like my TweakStock just fine and don't want Verizon involved with anything more than providing the airwaves.


----------



## RWNube

It seems like I was able to find an interesting OTA notification kill method:
I have a GC FE 2.0 setup I like to use sometimes, and the OTA was annoying the balls out of me. Note that the new update hasn't rolled out to me yet. But on GC FE 2.0, the methods you guys described above did not work. I could not not an update file in cache. Instead, I did the following steps as described below and I have no update notification anymore. All the other threads regarding the GC FE 2.0 OTA update notification just turned into a "install GB, FE sucks" fest.











Here is what should work:
Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
Find the line:
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1". 
Save the changes to the build.prop file.
Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.

Disclaimer: Since I actually haven't tested this method with the new update, I don't know if it will work. Somebody will need to find what the line in build.prop for the new FP1 update is. You should be able to pull the build.prop from the new ROM or find somebody that has taken the update to get you the value of that line. Also, if puppies die because you did this, it's not my fault.


----------



## dwitherell

RWNube said:


> It seems like I was able to find an interesting OTA notification kill method:
> I have a GC FE 2.0 setup I like to use sometimes, and the OTA was annoying the balls out of me. Note that the new update hasn't rolled out to me yet. But on GC FE 2.0, the methods you guys described above did not work. I could not not an update file in cache. Instead, I did the following steps as described below and I have no update notification anymore. All the other threads regarding the GC FE 2.0 OTA update notification just turned into a "install GB, FE sucks" fest.
> 
> Here is what should work:
> Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
> Find the line:
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
> Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1".
> Save the changes to the build.prop file.
> Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.
> 
> Disclaimer: Since I actually haven't tested this method with the new update, I don't know if it will work. Somebody will need to find what the line in build.prop for the new FP1 update is. You should be able to pull the build.prop from the new ROM or find somebody that has taken the update to get you the value of that line. Also, if puppies die because you did this, it's not my fault.


Yup, you're right


----------



## fz798

RWNube said:


> It seems like I was able to find an interesting OTA notification kill method:
> I have a GC FE 2.0 setup I like to use sometimes, and the OTA was annoying the balls out of me. Note that the new update hasn't rolled out to me yet. But on GC FE 2.0, the methods you guys described above did not work. I could not not an update file in cache. Instead, I did the following steps as described below and I have no update notification anymore. All the other threads regarding the GC FE 2.0 OTA update notification just turned into a "install GB, FE sucks" fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what should work:
> Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
> Find the line:
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
> Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1".
> Save the changes to the build.prop file.
> Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.
> 
> Disclaimer: Since I actually haven't tested this method with the new update, I don't know if it will work. Somebody will need to find what the line in build.prop for the new FP1 update is. You should be able to pull the build.prop from the new ROM or find somebody that has taken the update to get you the value of that line. Also, if puppies die because you did this, it's not my fault.


Worked for me, TYVM! I did have to reboot twice, but that damned annoying message appears to be finally gone. Awesomesauce.


----------



## neyenlives

RWNube said:


> It seems like I was able to find an interesting OTA notification kill method:
> I have a GC FE 2.0 setup I like to use sometimes, and the OTA was annoying the balls out of me. Note that the new update hasn't rolled out to me yet. But on GC FE 2.0, the methods you guys described above did not work. I could not not an update file in cache. Instead, I did the following steps as described below and I have no update notification anymore. All the other threads regarding the GC FE 2.0 OTA update notification just turned into a "install GB, FE sucks" fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what should work:
> Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
> Find the line:
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
> Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1".
> Save the changes to the build.prop file.
> Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.
> 
> Disclaimer: Since I actually haven't tested this method with the new update, I don't know if it will work. Somebody will need to find what the line in build.prop for the new FP1 update is. You should be able to pull the build.prop from the new ROM or find somebody that has taken the update to get you the value of that line. Also, if puppies die because you did this, it's not my fault.


the previous method didn't stick when i rebooted but this method did, thanks


----------



## MidnightNinja

I realize that this is kinda a useless post when two other people have already confirmed this, but it works. Simply change the fingerprint in the build prop from EP4 to FP1.


----------



## RWNube

MidnightNinja said:


> I realize that this is kinda a useless post when two other people have already confirmed this, but it works. Simply change the fingerprint in the build prop from EP4 to FP1.


I'm glad it worked and I'm glad that others confirmed that it worked for them. I only tried it on a Froyo build. Does anybody have a good resource on what other information the build.prop file contains and what some of the possibilities are?


----------



## Khanfuze

This also brook my root. Must be Google trying to please movie and music industry with its new google play bs. Looks like Google is pulling an Apple.


----------



## AzJazz

I just got the OTA notice (On Humble 5.1), and tried loading it (hoping it would just attempt once, fail, and then not bother me anymore).

Unlike some of my other Android devices, this OTA installation sent my Charge into bootloops.

I just re-Odin'ed CWMR, and my phone booted up fine. However, I expect that I may get another OTA notification soon. If so, I will attempt the fingerprint mod mentioned above.


----------



## stueycaster

I woke up this morning and my phone had the notification. I guess it doesn't matter what kernel or file system you use. Anyway I followed the procedure in the O/P. I'm sure it'll be OK now.


----------



## PianomanNY

ok..need a lil help.. i went to system/ect and i can do any thing i have no permisions.. i cant erase or delete.. and what is Mount R/W ?


----------



## RWNube

PianomanNY said:


> ok..need a lil help.. i went to system/ect and i can do any thing i have no permisions.. i cant erase or delete.. and what is Mount R/W ?


There is a button that says mount r/w in root explorer. That will allow you to read and write.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PianomanNY

so now i need root explorer $3.99? i have OE fileexplorer and that let me rename it then it doesnt allow it to be renamed or deleted


----------



## PianomanNY

ok well im getting root explorer...then we'll see what happens


----------



## PianomanNY

ok.. i got root explorer, and i must say that this app has alot more options than all the others.. well worth getting it. and i have sucessfully renamed the file.. as for the system update.. we will see what happens.. thanks for your help


----------



## Gibsonian

I can also conform that editing the build.prop fingerprint line and changing EP4 to FP1 with two or three restarts turned off the nag notification that woke me up 3 time last night.


----------



## pezboy

RWNube said:


> Here is what should work:
> Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
> Find the line:
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
> Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1".
> Save the changes to the build.prop file.
> Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.


Thanks! Worked great for me on Eclipse 1.4!


----------



## JihadSquad

PianomanNY said:


> ok.. i got root explorer, and i must say that this app has alot more options than all the others.. well worth getting it. and i have sucessfully renamed the file.. as for the system update.. we will see what happens.. thanks for your help


Personally I think ES File Explorer has better features. It can natively view zip files, and you can use filesharing over a LAN.


----------



## craigsouthwick

I used root browser and this solution worked. I only had to reboot once for data and the phone now says I am up to date.

Thanks much - that would have driven me crazy over time.


----------



## mzchelle

PianomanNY said:


> Personally I think ES File Explorer has better features. It can natively view zip files, and you can use filesharing over a LAN.


I agree with you on ES File Explorer. It has lots of better features; and it's FREE.


----------



## terlynn4

Awesome. I'm running Humble 5.0 and the OTA notification has been driving me insane for 2 days now. Renaming otacerts.zip didn't work but the build.prop solution works flawlessly after 2 reboots.

I also agree with the votes for ES File Explorer. It's by far my favorite, supports root access, has lots of extra features, and is free.


----------



## tdenton1138

I didn't see this post but ended up changing all occurance if EP4 to FP1 and that did work whereas renaming otacerts did not. I also give thumbs up to ES File Explorer. That's always been my go to program for file navigation

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## M_T_M

Did the deed on rooted stock and did not have to re-start since I never lost data...I rule!!
Thanks for the info mates


----------



## ashan723

Hello and thanks for sharing this method. I got into the build.prop with ES file explorer but I am not able to save the change from EP4 to FP1. Can you suggest or help me out with this? Thanks.


----------



## zhakrin

ashan723 said:


> Hello and thanks for sharing this method. I got into the build.prop with ES file explorer but I am not able to save the change from EP4 to FP1. Can you suggest or help me out with this? Thanks.


You need to make sure it has root access. Go into the settings and under Root settings check the Root Explorer box. That should give it read/write privileges.


----------



## ashan723

thanks zhakrin, it worked!


----------



## Lyapunov

motcher41 said:


> Better way by RWNube:
> Here is what should work:
> Open Root Explorer, browse to /system, mount R/W, long press build.prop, and select Open in Text Editor.
> Find the line:
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
> Change this line to whatever the new ROM's equivelent build.prop's line is. I suspect that just "EP4" needs to be changed to "FP1".
> Save the changes to the build.prop file.
> Restart twice or more. I had to restart 3 times to get data back.


Worked perfectly! Thanks! I've been staring at this notification for days . . .


----------



## monkey082506

So...after reading all the great reviews of this method for EP4-FP1 I decided to give it a go for FP1-FP5. Definitely did not work. I was able to save the edited line that I made from [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys to [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP5:user/release-keys00[/background] but when I rebooted I had an automatic brick. Samsung screen would show up and black screen right after. Couldn't go anywhere, not even into recovery. I was able to put the phone in download mode and Odin back to Tweaked 2.2 and all is well now (well besides still having the update notification). Just a heads up though, be careful if trying this for the FP5 update.


----------



## dwitherell

monkey082506 said:


> So...after reading all the great reviews of this method for EP4-FP1 I decided to give it a go for FP1-FP5. Definitely did not work. I was able to save the edited line that I made from [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys to [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP5:user/release-keys00[/background] but when I rebooted I had an automatic brick. Samsung screen would show up and black screen right after. Couldn't go anywhere, not even into recovery. I was able to put the phone in download mode and Odin back to Tweaked 2.2 and all is well now (well besides still having the update notification). Just a heads up though, be careful if trying this for the FP5 update.


Why not try flashing the zip from *here*?


----------



## xprog

monkey082506 said:


> So...after reading all the great reviews of this method for EP4-FP1 I decided to give it a go for FP1-FP5. Definitely did not work. I was able to save the edited line that I made from [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys to [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP5:user/release-keys00[/background] but when I rebooted I had an automatic brick. Samsung screen would show up and black screen right after. Couldn't go anywhere, not even into recovery. I was able to put the phone in download mode and Odin back to Tweaked 2.2 and all is well now (well besides still having the update notification). Just a heads up though, be careful if trying this for the FP5 update.


Worked fine for me, i just edited the line to FP5 like i remember doing when FP1 came out. Sorry for your bad luck.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkey082506

dwitherell said:


> Why not try flashing the zip from *here*?


I was not aware of this feature, I searched all morning and somehow missed this. I will definitely be flashing soon, thanks!


----------



## myredfast

monkey082506 said:


> So...after reading all the great reviews of this method for EP4-FP1 I decided to give it a go for FP1-FP5. Definitely did not work. I was able to save the edited line that I made from [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys to [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP5:user/release-keys00[/background] but when I rebooted I had an automatic brick. Samsung screen would show up and black screen right after. Couldn't go anywhere, not even into recovery. I was able to put the phone in download mode and Odin back to Tweaked 2.2 and all is well now (well besides still having the update notification). Just a heads up though, be careful if trying this for the FP5 update.


This exact thing happened to me! I was using es-explorer this time maybe that's why, I heard It has problems setting file permissions once you edit and save. Last update I used root explorer and all went well. I will try to flash the fix file this time.


----------



## LoneMcCord

Thank you. I support my father's Charge (ie, He let me root it and install tweaktools so I am now his Customer Service rep -Groan) and this has been bugging him. THANK YOU for making my life easy


----------



## monkey082506

myredfast said:


> This exact thing happened to me! I was using es-explorer this time maybe that's why, I heard It has problems setting file permissions once you edit and save. Last update I used root explorer and all went well. I will try to flash the fix file this time.


Yea I also used ES explorer and I believe that was the problem...


----------



## mowbray1

ukrkoz said:


> wisdom is great! now, dumm it it down for me. how do I get there? step by step, PLEASE? as I had re-stocked my phone, and the very moment I went back to tweakstock, I got OTA warning back.


heck fire i cant find a sys much less a security other than the norton i installed.
welp maybe i have my settings on hide files..i do not think so but i'll check..


----------

